# X Freezes with Intel Graphics in FreeBSD 8.4



## leegold (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have FreeBSD 8.4. I tried to start X but it's frozen as soon as the windows appear. I'm using an Intel Chip that I think is problematic. I think it's TWM windows manager and the windows appear but everything is frozen.


```
agp0: <Intel 82845M (845M GMCH) SVGA Controller> on vgapci0.
```

I'm fairly new to FreeBSD and need help if there's a fix. I can provide any info about my system to help solve the problem.

Thank you,

Lee G.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2013)

Are hald and dbus enabled and running?


----------



## leegold (Nov 12, 2013)

I editied /etc/rc.conf and added:


```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```
rebooted and now `startx` works.

Thank you!


----------

